# Large shipment arrived



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Too much to list, our tanks are stuffed full of corals, all pices came in perfect shape,


----------



## bmc (Jun 3, 2011)

any fish come in with your shipment?


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Just Corals. fish on Friday or Sat.
Thx


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Road Trip....I should be bringing a car load.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

I will be in tomorrow for sure, and scoop all the good stuff haha


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Do you stock starphire tanks?


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

We dont stock any tanks due to amount of choices and options,
Shoot me an email: [email protected]
I can try my best to help you find what you are looking for.
Flavio


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm looking for a 24" x18"x18" starphire tank


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Might try to drop by tomorrow...hopefully there's still stuff left


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

...please provide details  If possible. Thanks.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Lots in stock, F.Y.i.
Im not in until 12:30 due to appointment guys, 
Thx


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Good to know. I will adjust the Roadtrip itinerary accordingly  . No stress Flavio; we'll be in later.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry red, just for tomorow, Friday, im in at 12:39, Saturday all day,
Cheers


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

No need to apologize. I got ahead of myself. See you Saturday.


----------



## Chaoticblissx (Jan 5, 2013)

*Some new additions*

Thanks again Flavio! See you Saturday for part two.

































The zoo rocks are awesome! So many to pick from! Great shipment as always. Worth waiting for since Sunday delay lol

All photos taken with the amazing new BlackBerry Z10!!!!!
I'll try to take some more photos tomorrow once the corals settle in and really open up and glow!


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Flavio AGAIN to help make my tank look awesome  It's starting to look like a reef again with the nice large monti show piece  Yes the zoo colonies are AMAZING for an unbeatable price too! Just waiting for the green toadstool leather to open up completely now 

Definitely worth my trip over yesterday! You will see me again next time pay week coincide with shipment arrival, LOL


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Your welcome,
Weekend specials:
All figure 8 brains $29.99
Lobos in nice sizes $39.99
All zoo rocks $29.99,
Cheers


----------

